# I've discovered a lump in my side panel



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I've got a 2005 Cheyenne 634 with an L shape lounge. I took it out today and gave it an early spring clean, but I am concerned to find a bulge in the panel below the rear window ( where there is no seat ).

It's about 3 foot long and a couple of inches wide. It is like someone has pushed it out from the inside but I know that isn't the case. Has anyone else had this happen and if so, is it a telltale sign of something more serious.

Any help gratefully received

Thanks 
Derek


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you post a picture so we can have a look its a bit hard to help without it.
Kev


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply I can post a photo tomorrow, never thought today duh!!!

Regards

Derek


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like swollen wood to me like a timber bearer within the wall BUT are you positive it has only just appeared and not been there all along?


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmm sounds feasable and more than slightly worrying. Yes pretty sure it's appeared over the winter.


Thanks 

Derek


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats some hernia


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

And no N H S to fix it


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As I said are you absolutely sure it's only just appeared and that its not that you've just not noticed before? If it is new then you need to establish how the water is getting in and stop any more before you can begin drying it out.


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes quite sure it has only recently appeared, it hasn't been out since October and I can only imagine the water must be coming in from the lounge window. 

I did also notice today that some strands of mastic were coming away between the panels but on the other side.

Regards

Derek


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well you need to get it covered from the rain. Can't seal it back up until you get it completely dry otherwise you'll trap moisture inside. A fan heater directed at the wall below the area should force it up and out but could take a week


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds like the rear windowseal could have been affected by the freezing weather we have had, water has got in and frozen and expanded a small leak and got worse.

If your passing, pop in and we will have a look and diagnose

Peter


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Peter,

I could bring her down on Friday if that's convenient.

It's times like this when I wish the two berth you had in, had of been a four berth instead.

Regards

Derek


----------

